#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Dica: Manual do OpenOffice Writter e Calc

## Sukkubus

Para quem precisa aprender a lidar com o *OpenOffice*, esses manuais em pdf ajudarão muito!

O manual está disponível neste link:
http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/pes...=&co_obra=4796

http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/pes...=&co_obra=4798

O *Domínio Público* é um site do governo que disponibiliza obras de diversos autores, em diversos campos, e o melhor é que ele é gerado totalmente com software livre!

 :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Posta como Dica sukkubus

----------


## Sukkubus

O intuito é reunir dicas de artigos e manuais aqui também no fórum do Underlinux Girls, por questões de visualização. Porém, também serão postadas na área destinada à isso.

----------


## PiTsA

O Rau-tu da unicamp é muito bom também, tem um banco de informações ótimo sobre o OO.org

http://www.rau-tu.unicamp.br/openoffice/index.php

----------

